# Reformed interpretations of the meaning behind Genesis 32:22, Jacob wrestles God



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to make a bad pun but I've always wrestled to understand why the devil God did this, perhaps I haven't placed it in proper context but my mind has always been confounded by God in human form pre-Christ being beaten in a wrestling match by Jacob and then playing dumb about knowing his name before He proclaims him Israel.

Help me out, not getting it.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 15, 2008)

From the "PB Theological Journal", a sermon
http://www.puritanboard.com/f87/praying-boldness-22451/

Hope its helpful to you. Blessings...


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 15, 2008)

I have preached on this passage as well.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just my 

I find 2 things about the altercation interesting.

1. That the altercation was initiated by God.

2. God wounds Jacob and it seems to me that Jacob is basically holding on for dear life. He can no longer trust in his own strength but is basically at the mercy of the one he wrestles with.

I heard it put this way once. Jacob in the altercation won't let go until he is blessed but essentially what he is saying is, "I will not let you go until I get what YOU want for me."

Again just my take. I'm probably way off but then I'm just a lab tech and not a theologian.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to struggle with this passage as well, but Tim Keller really helped me understand it. I believe the fact that God was voluntarily allowing Jacob to prevail for a while is a beautiful story.

He didn't come to destroy Jacob, but rather He came to bring him mercy. If God would have wanted to He would have taken care of Jacob with no problem. We see that in the fact that all He had to do was touch Jacob and He caused him to limp for the rest of his life. So it wasn't as if God couldn't have won the match (or destroyed Jacob with a single word for that matter). We've seen Him do those things in the past. But the whole picture is that God was coming to Jacob on this night to show him that He was His God in a personal way. He wasn't just the God of his father and the God of his grandfather, but rather He was his God. This becomes evident when Jacob is blessing his sons in Genesis 49:24-25. I believe Jacob met God alone and personally this night and was "converted".

So in essence, God was voluntarily allowing Jacob to prevail so that He could show him mercy and not destroy him. But there was a day when God did not allow Jacob to prevail. There was a day when God did not voluntarily hold back His power on Jacob. There was a day when God did pour out His wrath upon Jacob. That day was at Calvary when Jesus Christ stood in Jacobs' place as his representative and substitutionary atonement.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 15, 2008)

It's no mere conincidence that Jacob means "usurper." He's what we are. 

I think there's a hint at taking the kingdom by violence, here, too, which I used to be very puzzled at. 

When we come to conviction of sin and need of grace, it is appropriate that we should fight with everything we have to get it, sell all we own, etc., all the while knowing that we cannot, in ourselves, do a thing to bring it about.


----------



## MW (Jan 15, 2008)

From William McEwen's Grace and Truth:



> His wrestling with the Angel, who doubtless was the Captain of the host that appeared to him in the likeness of a man (a prelude of his future incarnation), over whom he obtained the victory, and from whom he received the blessing, when he wept and made supplication – may be considered as a figure of that great fight of affliction which the beloved of the Lord may lay their account with in the night of this world. Even the Lord himself may seem to stand against them with his right hand as an adversary. But as the mighty wrestler with Jacob assumed no greater strength than might be overcome, so God, that is faithful, will proportion the trials of his people to the strength he has given them. And by their strength (which yet is not their own) they shall prevail; for he that is in appearance against, is really for them, and stronger for them than against them. If he casts down, it is but with his left, but he upholds them with his right hand. Mysterious, but comforting truth! hard to express, but sweet to know. Never was Jacob more happy, than when he seemed most miserable; nor more strong, than when he seemed most weak; for at once he was lamed and blessed, conquered and victorious. A lively emblem this of what usually befalls the remnant of Jacob! for “happy is the man whom God correcteth.” The love of the Lord towards the children of Israel is written in the most rigorous dispensation: when they are weak, then are they strong; and what he takes away from them in one way, he restores to advantage in another. O happy they, who think it no solitude to be alone with God! Glorious things are spoken of thee, O duty of prayer! He who can prevail with God, needs not fear that man should prevail against him.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wonderful Rev. Winzer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2008)

Octavius Winslow, _Evening Thoughts_ (May 17):



> "And Jacob was left alone; and there wrestled a man with him until the breaking of the day. And when he saw that he prevailed not against him, he touched the hollow of his thigh; and the hollow of Jacob's thigh was out of joint, as he wrestled with him. And he said, Let me go, for the day breaketh. And he said, I will not let thee go, except thou bless me."—Gen 32:24-26
> 
> There was never a conflict of so illustrious a nature and of so strange a result between powers so dissimilar and extreme. As if to demonstrate His own divine power and at the same time make the victory of human weakness over infinite might more memorable and obvious, the incarnate God touches the wrestling patriarch, and he is a cripple! Then Omnipotence retires as if vanquished from the field, and yields the palm of victory to the disabled but prevailing prince at the moment of his greatest weakness, when taught the lesson of his own insufficiency that flesh might not glory in the divine presence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 15, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Not to make a bad pun but I've always wrestled to understand why the devil God did this, perhaps I haven't placed it in proper context but my mind has always been confounded by God in human form pre-Christ being beaten in a wrestling match by Jacob and then playing dumb about knowing his name before He proclaims him Israel.
> 
> Help me out, not getting it.



Travis, just as an aside, asking for the 'Reformed interpretation', makes it sound as if there are other viable options, which there may be, so id rather hear the biblical explination myself.

Fr instance, can I ask for the Arminian interpretation of this text? Capeesh?


----------



## KMK (Jan 29, 2008)

I have recently been convinced of a connection with this passage and that of Paul 'apprehending' Christ in Phi 3. There Paul teaches that our faith is like an athletic competition where we strive to 'win Christ'. Just as with Jacob, it is not the outcome of the struggle that is important, but the struggle itself. As we press toward the goal of the resurrection of the dead we too should wrestle with God and cry out, "I won't let you go until you bless me!"

Just as it was God Who came to Jacob, allowing him enough success to keep him in the competition, Paul acknowledges, "but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus." Our faith should be like a race toward the goal of eternal life, never giving up until we reach that goal. Of course, the end result is never in doubt.

I liken it to the wrestling matches I have with my boys. I let them have success to keep the match going but I could easily 'put their hips out of joint' if and when I wanted to. But it is not the victory itself, it is the fact that they *desire* victory that is important to me.

Go wants us to desire Christ with the heart of a competitor!


----------

